# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Spasite afričke slonove_priča

## BHany

Ovo je tebala biti priča jedne prosječne dužine...i kao takva je nastala.
Trabala je to biti priča za slati u medije, za učiniti nešto s njom...
Ali kako je čekala sretan završetak, a zapravo čekala predugo...širila se i postajala sve duža i teže i razgranatija...i više se nije mogla skratiti...
Nadam se da će je poneki od vas, ipak, uspjeti pročitati do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

*Spasite afričke slonove
*

*(1991./1992. – 1999.)*

Taj naslov, velikim slovima napisan preko cijele mu pripadajuće stranice zapazila sam u jednom časopisu na mojim putovanjima te 1991/1992...putovanjima srednjoškolke u ratnom vrtlogu...Bježeći od posljedica mraka, mržnje, nerazumijevanja, netolerancije – iz grada u kojem sam odrasla, iz grada u kojem je s neba bjesomučno padala smrt, iz grada u koji se, igrom slučaja, nikada više nisam vratila za stalno...Tada sam pomislila, kako mora biti divno živjeti u zemlji, daleko od svih strahova i užasa, u zemlji gdje je moralno korektno razmišljati... lobirati za spas životinja...i to ne životinja tu, u susjedstvu, već daleko, u afričkoj divljini...I kako im duboko zavidim jer ne moraju razmišljati o spašavanju i preživljavanju vlastite djece. Pomislila sam tada, s dubokim osjećajem tuge i jada, kako ću jednom napisati knjigu o svemu tome što sam prošla...s tim naslovom..."Spasite afričke slonove". Naslov mi je, u mojoj bijedi, bio tako znakovit – kao da mi se rugao, a istovremeno pružao je pogled u svijetlu budućnost kojoj sam se nadala. 

I tako su afrički slonovi postali misao koja će jednu djevojčicu slijediti na njenom putu, javljajući se svako malo, više kao ironija situacije nego kao ostvarenje njezinih želja i težnji.

Na jednom sam od tih putovanja susrela i svog sadašnjeg supruga. Ne, nije to bila ljubav na prvi pogled...Znali smo se samo toliko da, kad smo se nekoliko mjeseci kasnije susreli, tek upisavši fakultete koji su bili blizu jedan drugog, izgubljeni još jednom u novoj sredini Zagreba, da odemo zajedno na kavu sretni oboje što vidimo jedno poznato lice. Postajali smo prijatelji, provodili smo puno vremena zajedno, bili smo jedno drugom podrška, pomoć...u svim onim situacijama koje doba adolescencije i studiranja, a posebice studiranja u drugom gradu donosi. Tek smo kasnije započeli vezu koja je 1999. završila brakom. Bilo je to doba početka tranzicije. Posao je bilo, unatoč završenom faxu teško naći u našim strukama - osim na crno. Još smo uvijek bili daleko od "afričkih slonova". Nismo tako željeli i odlučili ići u manji grad i dobiti pravi posao. Danas ne žalim što sam otišla iz Zagreba, osim što često pomislim da bi mi bilo puno lakše odlaziti na sve te postupke da živim u Zagrebu...da sam to znala prije 10 godina možda ne bih otišla... 

10 godina je prošlo otada...gotovo 18 otkada smo se upoznali, bili smo i ostali najbolji prijatelj...rame za plakanje, stup hrabrosti i snage, i nismo zažalili...a prošli smo zajedno puno toga...osuđeni unaprijed, a da nismo niti znali...da nismo bili krivi...


*1999. - 2001.*

Čim smo se vjenčali željeli smo imati dijete....djecu. Željeli smo ih imati petoro. Sretni, neopterećeni realnošću i nesvjesni mogućnosti loših scenarija u životu, razmišljali smo o njihovim imenima,  koji ćemo auto morati kupiti za sve nas, koliko soba... 
Na početku se nismo zabrinjavali kad nije išlo, ali kako je vrijeme prolazilo i u nama je počela tinjati neizrečena sumnja koju su neki u našoj okolini ipak naglas izrazili, a mi je odlučno odbili...no ipak odlučili napraviti pretrage...

Moji su nalazi bili uredni.


*2001. – 2003. 
*
Zato se još uvijek živo sjećam onog dana... Bio je početak ljeta 2001, kad me moj suprug pozvao na parkiralište iza zgrade u kojoj radim. Držao je nalaz u ruci - prvi spermiogram koji je napravio. Izgledao je kao da će se srušiti na taj vreli asfalt na kojem je stajao…i, iako je oko nas sve bilo provansalski prepuno boja... kao da će nestati u sveopćem sivilu koje će slijedećeg trenutka zavladati i u mom biću. Pogledala sam taj papirić koji nas je osudio i obilježio u odnosu na sve druge, u odnosu na cijeli, ostali vanjski svijet. Na njemu je pisalo nekoliko nula… i na kraju 1… JEDAN!!! Jedva sam pročitala opisno objašnjenje - jedan nepokretni, morfološki promijenjeni, spermij, nekoliko epitelnih stanica…ili tako nešto…Vratila sam se u ured. Srećom, bila sam sama. Toliko su me stezale sandale. Izula sam se bosa i hodala ukrug…Ne sjećam se da li sam plakala…možda i jesam…ali kasnije…U prvo vrijeme samo sam ponavljala: 'Bože moj, Bože moj, što ćemo sad'...i držala sam se za glavu, i čupala kosu, i grizla ruke da osjetim fizičku bol umjesto onog užasa iznutra, onog stiska u grlu i one rupe u, mislila sam, zauvijek praznoj utrobi.
Puno sam više plakala kasnije - pred izlozima dječje opreme i male, slatke odjeće, gledajući trudnice i mlade mame, moleći Boga da i meni na neki način podari anđela na zemlji…Ili, još mnogo kasnije, nakon neuspjelih postupaka potpomognute oplodnje.

Ali taj prvi, utjelovljeni užas nikada neću zaboraviti.

Dani poslije toga su se redali, tekli su u grču. Nismo znali kuda dalje, nismo znali ništa o neplodnosti, uzrocima, eventualnom liječenju – nismo znali ništa potpomognutoj oplodnji. A onda polako, kao i uvijek u životu, klupko se počelo odmotavati. Otišli smo svom ginekologu, koji nam je rekao da nam stoji na raspolaganju, ali da nam više ne može konkretno pomoći i da pomoć potražimo na zato specijaliziranim klinikama u Zagrebu. Na svoj specifični, prilično grubi i iskreni, ali u osnovi, dobronamjeran način, rekao nam je da i jedan spermij može biti dovoljan za trudnoću, ali i da se psihički pripremimo i razmislimo, obzirom na izrazito loš preliminarni nalaz, o eventualnoj donaciji ili posvajanju. Znači, stvarno je istina ono što smo i sami iščitali iz nalaza, ali se možda ipak nadali tračkom nade... Sada smo ponovno ostali nijemi, nijemi i skamenjeni…

Ipak, nikada neću zaboraviti njegovu pomoć i podršku…i tada, i kasnije kod svakog ulaska u njegovu ordinaciju i dolaska u bolnicu, na putu do našeg cilja...kao što nikada neću zaboraviti, drugog, za nas posebnog, liječnika kod kojeg ćemo tek doći, i uz čiju ćemo pomoć i pomoć tima koji je i danas još uvijek sastavni dio naših života, ostvariti  naš san…hvala im zauvijek…

No pitanje je bilo - što sad - telefon, internet, tražilice…Te 2001. bilo je samo nekoliko adresa na hrvatskim stranicama sa šturim objašnjenjima i adresama klinika…Naučili smo iz stranih tekstova ponešto o potpomognutoj, ali i dalje nismo znali kuda krenuti…

A onda…na preporuku dvije moje prijateljice, liječnice, nazvali smo Vuk Vrhovac i nakon nekog vremena našli se gore. Bila je zima…ustvari, kasna jesen. Naručeni u 6 ujutro, s ogromnim strahom i nelagodom, došli smo u kliniku…Sve je bilo pusto, a portir je drijemao u mračnom holu…Svi kojima je prvi susret s Vuk Vrhovcem bio u tim ranim, mračnim satima, znat će o kakvom osjećaju pričam…Jedva sam promucala koga trebam misleći sve više da sam pogriješila i da sam trebala doći u neko drugo vrijeme. Ali portir je bez imalo čuđenja rekao: "Liftom, drugi kat." i nastavio svoju ranojutarnju rezignaciju. Kad su se vrata otvorila, laknulo nam je. U sveopćem mraku, u jednom odvojku čekaonice gorjelo je svjetlo i dva para koja su već čekala. I dalje nismo znali što učiniti, kuda i kome predati papire…uostalom, kamo idemo…Sjeli smo i ipak, naše dileme su se brzo riješile…Dobri je doktor izlazio i prozivao…i nakon nekog vremena prozvao je i nas…

I tako…krenuli smo…od jednih do drugih vrata - ginekolog, androlog, poznata mala sobica za muške…pa sve ponovo…stotine drugih nalaza, lokalna bolnica, Rebro, transfuzija, labaratoriji…i tako godinu dana…

Polako smo ulazili u problematiku, slušali razgovore ljudi u čekaonici, upoznavali se s tim istim ljudima, slušali kratka objašnjenja liječnika, saznavali i saživljavali se s tim…učili na koja vrata i adrese treba ići da bi se obavilo nešto. Srećom, nakon slijedećih spermiograma i punkcija, pokazalo se da uvijek ima nekoliko spermija u uzorku…te, nakon svih ostalih nalaza…da imamo osnovne uvjete za ICSI postupak.
Prvi puta, s puno straha i nade, 24 ampule gonala... neopisivo i stravično bolna punkcije, najbolnija u mom životu, za vrijeme koje sam na trenutak ostala bez svijesti... i ruka divne sestre koja me držala za ruku, zagrlila i poljubila... Imali smo 7 embrija…7 velikih nada i 7 velikih ljubavi. I transfer…Nakon gotovo potpunog mirovanja, vožnje kući na mekanim jastucima i prelascima preko rupa na cesti s 10 km/h…NIŠTA…I opet sam zanijemila…i opet ta praznina…A svi bi razgovarali, svi bi me tješili, a ja…ja bih nestala u crnoj rupi…

Doktor mi nije dozvolio. Rekao je da odmah, već za osam dana, dođem na prirodnu. Jajne je stanica pukla…Onda FET…Sve isto…potpuno mirovanje….i veliko NIŠTA…opet razočarenje, ali i olakšanje. Doktor je, naime, rekao…pauza od tri mjeseca. Sad mogu opet, jedno vrijeme, živjeti normalno, bez injekcija, bez onog groznog očaja, samo sa svojim plačem ispred trgovina igračkama. Zapravo, pod parolom "živjeti normalno" tražitii put da se ne izgubim u toj tuzi…

Za tri mjeseca došla sam ponovo na prirodnu sada već shvaćajući to kao dio svog života. Sve sam već znala, kuda, kako, u koliko sati... Sve je bilo poznato. Stekli smo prijateljstva s ljudima koji su dijelili našu sudbinu, imali smo s kim na kavu u kantinu u pauzi dugih čekanja - naučili smo se smijati sa svojim očajem i sa situacijom u kojoj smo se  našli…prilično crni humor…I opet svi vi koji dolazite u te čekaonice znate o čemu pričam. Ali svejedno...jajna stanica je opet bila neuhvatljiva. Opet smo išli na FET …i opet NIŠTA…samo crna, ogromna rupetina…

Ponovo pauza od tri mjeseca…27 gonala i, iako sam bila spremna na ogromne bolove, začuđujuće manje bolna punkcija…Ponovno, 7 ljubavi…i transfer…i nada…

Išli smo kući, pazeći kao i prije, ali snijeg je padao u ogromnim krpama, a cesta je bila zaleđena - okrenuli smo se cijeli krug i završili kraj ceste. Prestravljeni, blijedi, dršćući, ali čitavi...mislila smo da je u tom trenutku odlučena sudbina i uzaludnost još jednog postupka...a opet tračak nade...Ovaj put nisam čak mogla ni mirovati. Jedan od onakvih pravilnika koji nam i danas kroje sudbinu se promijenio i nisam mogla ostati još 14 dana na bolovanju, pogotovo, jer sam već koristila bolovanje za boravak u Zagrebu tijekom samog postupka, godišnjeg više nisam imala…I tako... nakon 5 dana sam krenula na posao. Uz puno razumijevanje mojih kolega, veći sam dio vremena sjedila i odmarala.

Došao je i taj 14. dan. Ujutro sam otišla izvaditi β, a moj je suprug kasnije otišao po nalaz…Sjedila sam za stolom na poslu i čekala da me nazove i javi da je 0…E, sad se opet nisam htjela nadati… nisam, nisam, nisam htjela opet pasti…
Konačno je nazvao…i rekao broj 386…Ja sam samo sjedila i rekla mu - nemojte se sad smijati - da mislim da taj broj sigurno piše s točkom i da on tu točku nije vidio (mislila sam .386) i neka mi donese nalaz. Šutjela sam, a kad su me kolege na poslu pitale, rekla sam da još ništa ne znam.

Suprug i ja našli smo se na porti moje firme. Imao je pravo, β je bila upravo onakva kakva je trebala biti…Bila sam ukočena…zamrznuta u trenutku kad sam spoznala da sam trudna… Nas dvoje se nismo usudili veseliti, samo smo stajali i gledali se…pitali jedno drugo da li je to to…Nismo plakali, nismo vrištali…samo zagrljaj pun nesigurnosti. Moji kolege su se veselile, smijale…ja sam se samo bojala da sve to nije istina, da ću se probuditi, da će se nešto dogoditi…
Ali nije se dogodilo…javili smo našu sretnu vijest doktoru u Zagrebu i svim svojim milima i dragima, a onda otišli našem ginekologu ovdje. I uz male komplikacije - mirovanje, jednomjesečno ležanje u bolnici zbog jako cističnih jajnika zaostalih nakon hormonske stimulacije - imala sam sretnu trudnoću…

Pjevali smo joj...bila je to naša, tatina, mala Tonka (iako se danas ne zove tako)...mazili je, osluškivali, dogovarali se s njom...čekali je kao jedino sunce u ledenoj pustinji koja je već gotovo zavladala nama...

I tako mi je onaj moj ginekolog s početka priče, koji mi je, nažalost, prvi morao reći da možda nikada nećemo imati dijete, jednog predivnog zimskog petka u 9 sati i 27 minuta pomogao na svijet donijeti najveću ljubav naših života, svu našu sreću, našeg anđela, svrhu i smisao našeg postojanja…

----------


## BHany

*2003. – 2006.* 

Sretne su to bile godine, usponi i padovi roditeljstva...godine učenja, grešaka, a  nadasve neizmjerne ljubavi...neprospavane i umorne, ali godine u kojima bi planine pomicali...zvijezde bi s neba skidali. Da, u tom smo periodu bili kao svi drugi mladi roditelji...
Bilo je divno uživati u ostvarenju svojih snova, u blaženstvu mirisa djeteta i savršenosti njenog postojanja, u prvim riječima, koracima...prvim "mama" i "tata"...još i više u međusobnim zagrljajima bezuvjetne ljubavi.
Bilo je divno biti običan, kao i svi drugi, sa istim problemima kao i svi drugi, sa istim brigama...zbog prvih zubića, bolesti, dojenja, dohrane...biti bez gorčine i tuge...bez straha od vječite prazine.

Ponekad... a kako je vrijeme prolazilo sve se češće javljala pomisao na naše malene mrvice koje su nas još čekale na VV-u. Oduvijek smo znali da idemo po njih, znali smo da ćemo pokušati još...i naivno smo vjerovali – iako to jedno drugome nismo izgovarali naglas – da će to biti to... Vjerovali smo da nema više muka i patnji, da sada, kad je djevojčica s nama, ništa više nije nemoguće. Ipak smo čekali... Nismo htjeli da naša malena osjeti bol razdvajanja od majke, nismo htjeli niti jednu njezinu suzu više nego što je bila nužno...I čekali smo da se nas dvije makar nakratko – tako smo naivno mislili - možemo razdvojiti...

Da, sve je tada izgledalo moguće. Činilo se da u mojoj sreći imam snage i moralne odgovornosti doista mijenjati svijet. Ipak, činilo se da okruženje još uvijek ne dopušta brigu o divnim, dalekim afričkim životinjama mog osobnog simbolizma...jer ima bližih, potrebitijih stvari...ali optimizam, nada i sreća su me nosili mišlju da se krećemo - i ja osobno i društvo oko mene – i da će se uz još samo malo truda svakoga od nas izbrisati suze jedne djevojčice koje su počele teći prije, tada, više od desetljeća.

Ljubavi još uvijek imam neizmjerno...
Sreća kojom sam blagoslovljena kroz moje dijete je toliko stalna i čvrsta kategorija koju ništa na svijetu više ne može promijeniti... 
Umor me polako svladava svakim novim udarcem...
Optimizam i nada u svijet oko mene je poljuljani su do daleko iznad granica koje bih bila spremna tolerirati...


*2006. – 2009.	*

I eto nas... tri godine kasnije krećemo ponovo na taj neizvjesni put…jer naše nas ljubavi čekaju, a mi…još i više, još željnije, još nestrpljivije čekamo njih…ovaj put svi zajedno...naša djevojčica čeka bracu ili seku , ili oboje...
I danas, još tri godine kasnije, ona još uvijek čeka. Niti u jednom trenutku nije pomislila da joj se ta nada neće ostvariti. O, koliko čeka, kao Simonov...kao nitko na svijetu... Kako se moli...svaku večer liježe u krevet s tom molitvom...svaki puta ulazi u crkvu s tom molitvom. Ne, nismo je to učili, i često se pitam odakle tolika senzibilnost u njoj...Ne bih se usudila dati joj toliku nadu, toliku vjeru u uspjeh jer strah bi bio preveliki - moj strah od njenog razočarenja, njene boli. Upravo zbog toga joj često kažem da ta odluka nije u našoj moći i da će vrijeme pokazati hoće li se ta njezina i naša želja ostvariti...a ona se onda zbog mene ispravlja u svojim tvrdnjama koje redoviti počinju "Kad ja dobijem bracu ili seku ..." tada zastaje i dodaje ..."mislim, ako..." da meni udovolji, jer ona je tada iznad mene...

I toliko želi... i vjeruje...

Sve je svoje stvari ostavila...čuva ih i sprema za bracu ili seku...svoj krevetić, kolica, sve svoje igračke koje je prerasla, svoju odjeću na koju pazi da se ne podere jer će je oni nositi...Ona je velika seka...Ljubav savršena...

I kako je tužna kad se približimo odustajanju, kad stanemo na raskrižju i ne možemo više...kad dosegnem još jedna "zadnji put" i bol koja je neizdrživa...onda njezine riječi daju snagu, tjeraju naprijed još se jednom podići i proći Kalvariju još jednoga postupka...i još jednog...i još jednog..."Mama, meni ništa nije teško...samo da dobijem bracu ili seku"..."Mama, ostat ću kod bake, tete, kume...neću biti ni malo tužna"..." "Mama, samo ti idi, ja ću te paziti kad se vratiš"..."Mama, nije mi se teško ustati rano, ići ću s tobom...nije mi teško čekati, molim te mama"...

A bilo je teško ove tri godine...

Vratili smo se po naše mrvice i nije uspjelo...Ponovo jedan šok...jer je vjera u uspjeh bila velika... Predugo smo bili obični te smo naivno, pomislili da možemo to i dalje biti...

Bili smo sve više nego obični... Kada su drugi bili kod kuće poslije posla u miru svoje obitelji ili u posjeti prijateljima, na izložbi, u kazalištu...mi smo bili na putu iz Zagreba. Kad bi se drugi budili u toplim krevetima, ja sam se u svitanje vozila do Zagreba ili po Zagrebu, a tata bi spremao djevojčicu ili joj stavljao crtiće na laptop ili čitao knjige, ako bi se rano probudila... da ne probude ljubazna domaćine. Kad su druge mame bile na nastupima sa svojom djecom, s mojom je hrabro išao tata. Kad su se druge obitelji spremale za dječje priredbe po cijele dane...mi smo se presvlačili u autu i stizali u zadnji tren. Uvijek smo nastojali da naša djevojčica ne osjeti naš teret... fizički umor nosili smo mi, kako ona ne bi osjetila našu drukčijost...Ali, nakon toliko godina, svega je previše...

Dugo smo razmišljali da li krenuti dalje...ponovo u stimulirane cikluse, hormonske terapije, bolove punkcije, neizvjesna i teška čekanja, noćna i ranojutarnja putovanja u Zagreb, spavanje po tuđim sobama, osjećaja da negdje smetaš...
Odlučili smo da ćemo nastavljati...želja svih nas je bila prevelika da bi nas tamo nekakav razum...nekakva bol, bilo psihička, bilo fizička, spriječila. 

Imati još jedno dijete...još jednu sreću...još nije sve izgubljeno...

Prva moja stimulacija nakon trudnoće i nakon neuspjelog FET- a... Neuspjela. Ali 8 novih nada i ljubavi ostalo je tješiti nas da možda sutra uspijemo. Vratili smo se i po njih, ali još jedno razočarenje...
Misli o odustanku imale su sve veću težinu...Ali ipak...teško je zaustaviti vlastite snove...ubiti nadu...to je najteže, prihvatiti da nešto nikada neće biti...Zgaziti svoje srce...I opet nismo imali tu snagu...Još jedan stimulirani ciklus. Ovaj puta gotovo i nema svrhe transverirati... ništa za zamrznuti. Slabi su...od 13 js ostaje tek sažaljenje biologa i samo zbog toga... jedva nešto za vratiti ..tek toliko da se duša nada, osim u rijetkim trenucima suvislosti kad nastupi svijest o još jednom teškom neuspjehu, sada i bez one nade...za dalje...za odmrzavanje.
Ovaj put može čekati samo još jedan bolni i teški postupak ili konačno odustajanje...

Bilo je tu svega...
Noćnih vožnji nepoznatim cestama, kroz maglu u Zagreb...ili druga nepoznata mjesta gdje su stajali nepozanti vlakovi koji će prije 7 ujutro biti u Zagrebu... Znate li kolika magla može biti u jesen dok voziš po autoputu uz Savu? Ja znam...
Noćnih hodanja s teškom trorbom dok još na ulicama nema niti onih koji ih čiste, niti onih što razvoze topli kruh i novine...
Autobusi, javni toaleti...žurba da se stignem vratiti isti dan i uspavati moju djevojčicu pričom i poljupcem...
Čekale su me nepoznate žene na stanicama...divne žene...žene koje su se borile kao i ja...hvala im...

Za to vrijeme je moja djevojčica ostajala s tatom...a ja sam sami putovala teškom stazom bez ruke koja bi držala moju...bilo je ponekad neizdrživo ne moći podijeliti bol, ali bila sam sretna zbog toga jer je ruka koja je trebala meni držala onu malu ručicu za koju bih ja dala sve i koja je tu veliku, sigurnu ruku trebala još i više...

Jednom...toga jutra sam trebala krenuti u 3.45...tu smo noć oko ponoći završili na hitnoj s malenom...imala je upalu uha, temperaturu...boljelo ju je...Ali ja sam morala ići...postupak je bio u tijeku...Probudili smo djeda u ponoć i zamolili da me on odveze i što prije vrati, a da tata ostane s djevojčicom... Tri dana kasnije, tek malo zaliječenog uha, ali očito oslabljenog imuniteta, baš kad smo svi zajedno trebali u Zagreb, jer se približila punkcija...djevojčica je dobila vodene kozice... Ja sam otišla sama, a tata je djevojčicu odvezao kod bake, da bi mogao doći u Zagreb kad je morao...Dugo je tada nisam vidjela...predugo...

Hiperstimulacija, još 8 dana bolnice...

Jednom smo otišli na punkciju...tata je uvijek ostajao s djevojčicom...i baš to, samo to jutro morao je i on biti sa mnom...a malena je ostala s našom prijateljicom kod koje smo spavali tih dana...Baš sam tu punkciju ja imala bez ijednog lijeka protiv bolova ili za smirenja jer su me stavili u grupu s prirodnima, i do trenutka dok sam pitala što je s mojom injekcijom bilo je već kasno...15 je puta tada igla probila stjenku moje maternice, ne bez anestezije, nego bez i najmanjeg mikrograma sedativa, bez bilo kakvog medikamenta. Krvarila sam...Dugo sam se oporavljala od toga...osjećala sam pritisak i bol još mjesecima nakon toga...
A kad sam se vratila, moja je djevojčica gorjela u temperaturi, povraćala...nisam legla i odležala svoje raskrvarene jajnike...skidala sam joj temperaturu, tješila je i grlila, pokušavala joj u tuđoj kući stvoriti komociju kao doma... i brinula gdje ćemo je u Zagrebu odvesti liječniku...Samo da ne mora negdje ostati, u nekoj bolnici, sama bez mene...da me ne otjeraju od nje...Sjećam se...tog je dana bila premijera dokumentarca o Rodi..."Mijenjam svijet"...Koliko li se ovaj svijet još mora promijeniti... 

Želim odustati, stvarno želim...ali kada zaliječim rane, kad prođe bol...kada moja ljubav, moja snaga, moja sreća to ne želi, kada je ona hrabrija od mene, od nas...Dižemo glavu i krećemo još jednom...Posljednji put, tko zna? 
Ovaj smo put obećali djevojčici Prirodoslovni muzej...to joj je želja za ovo putovanje u Zagreb...

----------


## BHany

*EPILOG SADAŠNJOSTI*

Ovo putovanje, ima li ono smisla – danas, u rujnu 2009. godine?

O Bože, iskušenjima nije kraj... niti se ne nazire. Da li ovo putovanje ponovo na kraju vodi u inozemstvo? Hoću li još jednom bježati pred bezumljem? U drugim zemljama gledati kroz šarene izloge, tuđe osvijetljene prozore toplih kuća iz koji se širi miris kolača...s čežnjom i tugom? Ne, ne želim opet biti ta djevojčica.
Mislila sam da će razvojni put, ove moje zemlje krenuti uzlaznom putanjom...dvadesetak godina kasnije...da ću konačno steći moralno pravo da i u ovoj zemlji smijem lobirati za nešto drugo osim za ljudski život i dostojanstvo...za metaforu afričkih slonova.

Došli su neki ljudi, još jednom...pojedinci koji imaju moć. Učinili su da se ponovo moramo istinski boriti... za mišljenje, za odlučivanje. Za slobodu. 
Ili možda ipak, opet da za život...za život svoje nerođene djece, za život koji se stvara i čuva...nama predragocjeni život...svaka živa stanica koja možda postane naše dijete...čuvana pažljivo...Uzeli su nam to...stavili su lance, lisice i lokot na život mog života...
Uzeli su nam slobodu da smijemo stvoriti i roditi svoju djecu. Slobodu koju smo imali, koju ima svaki čovjek osim nas...građana drugog reda...Nas koji svoju želju, svoje iskonsko pravo da imamo djecu dobivamo uvjetovano i osporeno nizom banalnosti. Nas koji smo postali eksperimentalna metoda jedne demonstracije sile, načela koje nikoga ne zadovoljava...Nas, najranjiviju populaciju koja se bori za život, kojoj je stvaranje života smisao svakog udaha, svakog dana... Nas su optužili su da smo ubojice i nastoje nas učiniti još jadnijima, još manjima, još nevažnijima, još različitijim ... 

Moje su šanse za stvoriti život u ovakvim uvjetima liječenja ograničene. 
Hoće li moja djevojčica ostati s neispunjenom željom i molitvom pred san...
Srećom ona je s nama. Pitanje da li bi bila da ju Bog nije izabrao, umjesto čovjeka koji će bez potrebnih kriterija birati od sada...Hvala Mu.

Ali borba se nastavlja...na osobnoj i društvenoj razini...u ovoj zemlji ili negdje drugdje...

Možda jednom dostignemo stupanj svijesti natpisa iz novina s početka mog putovanja ...
Možda će jednom i ovi ljudi i ova zemlja prestati gaziti svoje meso...početi se dizati.
Možda će jednom zakoni biti pravedni i ovdje ...za sve ljude...
Možda ću jednom imati još jedno dijete...
Možda ću jednom napisati knjigu s naslovom "Spasite afričke slonove".
Možda ću jednom napisati sretan kraj ove priče...

----------


## kajsa

:Love:

----------


## Brunda

Nemam riječi... samo knedlu u grlu...   :Crying or Very sad:  

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## pino

:Crying or Very sad:  zadnji put sam se ovako rasplakala prije vise od 4 godine... na nas 3. neuspjeh. strasno, strasno, strasno, kakve ce ovaj zakon imati posljedice. 

ali nadam se, iskreno, najiskrenije, jednom sretnom zavrsetku ove price. 
tebi i tvojoj djevojcici   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

BHany ... tvoja priča je tako dirljiva i divna istodobno...   :Love:

----------


## ina33

BHany, predivna priča, predivna. Živim za dan kad ćemo se boriti za spas slonova   :Love: . I u sličnim sam bitkama kao i ti   :Heart:  .

----------


## Vali

:Love:

----------


## fritulica1

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## rahela

suze mi teku i teku i teku nazustavljivo..........

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## saška

:Crying or Very sad:  
U mojim ste molitvama.
Jednom ću plakati od sreće kada nazoveš i kažeš mi za mrvicu, sigurna sam!

----------


## MIJA 32

šta napisati
ti si napisala za sve nas koji smo prolazili ili još prolaze kroz postupke
 :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

Hvala ti šta si to podjelila s nama!   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## seni

bhany, naprosto sam bez rijeci.

 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

*BHany*   :Love:  


 :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

:Love:

----------


## lilium

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Forka

BHany,   :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Love:

----------


## Nene2

:Love:  

Najčešće plačem u sebi, nakon svega što sam prošla u životu živim u vlastitom oklopu koji otvaraju samo moja djevojčica, moj muž, moja samoća i ponekad riječi koje teku iz mene po praznom papiru...

Sada brišem suze i osjećam ti se toliko bliska..toliko nam je sličan put..
I moja djevojčica ima 3 godine i postaje svjesna da ne želi biti sama...plače..a svaka njena suza boli više od uboda punkcijske igle..

Ja sam istrošena fizički i psihički, supruga dugo nema, nema te čvrste ruke da me drži, tek pokoji mail, razgovor u kojem ne znam tko bi koga morao tješiti...

Nisam spremna za zagreb, ali znam da moram ići...ludo srce zove..

Hvala ti za ovu priču!!!  :Heart:

----------


## nevena

Bhany, nema se tu sta dodati ni oduzeti. Prekrasno si to ispricala   :Love:  

Ipak vjerujem u snove i da ce tvoja djevojcica docekati sretan kraj ove price. I da ce knjiga Spasite africke slonove imati sretan kraj   :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

:Heart:  

Jedva čekam knjigu.

----------


## jelenkić

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ivana78

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Hvala što si u svojoj priči ispričala i naše....

----------


## pomikaki

prekrasno pišeš
želim ti puno sreće

----------


## darci

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## gričanka

*BHany*  :Heart:

----------


## IRENA456

prekrasno ispričano  :Naklon:

----------


## nini

:Love:  ...da tvoja kćerkica dobije bracu ili seku a knjiga sretan kraj...

----------


## Dodirko

BHany. Draga...   :Love:

----------


## BHany

Hvala vama, cure, na divnim reakcijama. Znam da je dio svake i svakoga od vas u ovoj priči  :Love:  
Da bliske smo  :Heart:  

Ono što sam vam htjela reći je da bih ja voljela da od ove priče, iako je preduga, (ali i od ostalih tekstova koje sam napisala) ipak bude neke koristi, pa ako imate ideju kako ju/ih plasirati negdje, poslati nekome...predlažite.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ova priča je dirljiva i opipljiva toliko da osjećam kao da si mi je osobno govorila. Osjećam tvoje suze i peku me.   :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

:Love:   :Crying or Very sad:  nemrem se kontrolirati. Pusa hrabroj Tonkici.

----------


## Biene

:Love:

----------


## tonili

:Love:

----------


## Aurora*

Hvala ti za tako dirljivu pricu.   :Love:

----------


## aenea

BHany, divno  :Love:  
proširi priču i napiši knjigu

----------


## Gabi25

jako dirljiva priča, prekrasno si to napisala  :Heart:

----------


## Bubica

rasplakala si me  :Heart:

----------


## nataša

ali ti imaš sretan kraj jedne priče...i to je najljepše od svega....

 bilo bi divno imati dvije priče sa sretnim krajem u jednom životu, nešto što je nekome normalno, ali ne nama....

 i ja želim još jeda sretan kraj, i svojoj djevojčici priuštiti sreću, i ona sve čuva za sestricu, brižno čuva, slaže svojim malim ručicama i sprema..
 ko zna, možda ipak dočekamo još jednom sreću koju smo doživili s njom...

možda smo ju zaslužili nakon toliko truda  :Sad:  

 divna priča,divna priča....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## pirica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Val

> Zato se još uvijek živo sjećam onog dana... Bio je početak ljeta 2001, kad me moj suprug pozvao na parkiralište iza zgrade u kojoj radim. Držao je nalaz u ruci - prvi spermiogram koji je napravio. Izgledao je kao da će se srušiti na taj vreli asfalt na kojem je stajao…i, iako je oko nas sve bilo provansalski prepuno boja... kao da će nestati u sveopćem sivilu koje će slijedećeg trenutka zavladati i u mom biću. Pogledala sam taj papirić koji nas je osudio i obilježio u odnosu na sve druge, u odnosu na cijeli, ostali vanjski svijet. Na njemu je pisalo nekoliko nula… i na kraju 1… JEDAN!!! Jedva sam pročitala opisno objašnjenje - jedan nepokretni, morfološki promijenjeni, spermij, nekoliko epitelnih stanica…ili tako nešto…Vratila sam se u ured. Srećom, bila sam sama. Toliko su me stezale sandale. Izula sam se bosa i hodala ukrug…Ne sjećam se da li sam plakala…možda i jesam…ali kasnije…U prvo vrijeme samo sam ponavljala: 'Bože moj, Bože moj, što ćemo sad'...i držala sam se za glavu, i čupala kosu, i grizla ruke da osjetim fizičku bol umjesto onog užasa iznutra, onog stiska u grlu i one rupe u, mislila sam, zauvijek praznoj utrobi. 
> Puno sam više plakala kasnije - pred izlozima dječje opreme i male, slatke odjeće, gledajući trudnice i mlade mame, moleći Boga da i meni na neki način podari anđela na zemlji…Ili, još mnogo kasnije, nakon neuspjelih postupaka potpomognute oplodnje. 
> 
> Ali taj prvi, utjelovljeni užas nikada neću zaboraviti.


  :Love:  predivna priča  :Love:   nek budu dva sretna kraja  :Smile:  

a, ovo...ovako nešto sam i ja osjećala. ova riječ *užas* najbolje opisuje to trenutno stanje...  :Sad:

----------


## -tajana-

:Love:

----------


## vikki

Prekrasno pišeš, *BHany*, i želim jednom čuti sretan kraj, i za tebe, i za mnoge od nas koje još čekamo
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Potpisujem vikki   :Love:

----------


## andiko

PLačem...ali znam da ćeš dobiti kraj kakav želiš i zaslužuješ   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

:Heart:

----------


## Jelena

BHany,   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

ostala sam bez teksta....  :Love:

----------


## Lorien

:Heart:

----------


## LEA7

kako divno napisano, dirljivo...nemam dovoljno riječi, a od suza ionako ne vidim  :Love:

----------


## apricot

od srca se nadam da ćeš nam napisati taj sretan kraj...

posebnoj ženi, posebnoj djevojčici i posebnoj obitelji...   :Love:

----------


## Alyssa

Ovo je tako predivna prica  :Heart:  ! Posebno me dirnula jer sam i sama na pocetku slicne price, da jednom malom decku omogucim da raste uz bracu ili seku. Od srca ti zelim jos jedan sretan kraj  :Love:  !

----------


## odra

Ajoj, BHany, rasplakala si me do bola... Pomislila sam kako sam ja sebična... Moj sinček isto moli svako veče da dobije bracu ili seku, a ja se samo pridružujem njegovim molitvama i nadam čudu. Nisam se odlučila za novi postupak, iako osjetim čežnju u sebi. 
Tvoja je priča prekrasna i navodi me na razmišljanje... možda ipak...  :Love:

----------


## fjora

:Love:   :Crying or Very sad:  , želim vama i maloj djevojčici da joj se ispuni njezin san !

----------


## BHany

cure drage   :Heart:  

budite i vi hrabre..
i vi koje tek počinjete, 
i vi koje krećete dalje, ponovo,
i vi koje ste na pola puta,
i vi koje ste nam podrška...

ja bih se voljela nadati čudu, i sigurno bih tako činila da...ali vidite po priči da čuda za mene nema... moj je izbor jednostavan...ići ili ne ići

----------


## goodwitch

:Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Prekrasna priča i jako dirljiva  :Love:  
želim tebi kao i svima nama da jednog dana i  mi lobiramo za afričke slonove  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Betty

:Heart:

----------


## linalena

Koliko god da plačem toliko mi vaša priča daje i snage za tek prestojeći prvi postupak pod pritiskom ovoga zakona

----------


## amyx

:Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

Danas na francusko-njemačkom programu arte 
Rettet die Elefanten! 
Kuenstliche Befruchtung bei bedrohten Tieren

Nije li to ironično...

(Spasite slonove, umjetna oplodnja ugroženih životinja)

----------


## BHany

vidi nje...podigla :Smile: 

da stvarno ironija...

iako 'moji slonovi' nisu bili ni blizu umjetne oplodnje u svoje vrijeme...i imali su sasvim drugo značenje, ali eto - circle of life  :Raspa:

----------


## corinaII

:Love:   bez riječi..............predivno

----------


## mare41

podižem za one koji nisu čitali, meni jako draga priča :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Divno, sa suzama pročitano. Hvala na priči.

----------


## Cubana

:Heart:

----------


## mare41

(nekako mi se čini da je ova priča ovdje slabo vidljiva, voljela bi da se preseli na Potpomgnutu)

----------


## klara

> podižem za one koji nisu čitali, meni jako draga priča


Ja sam tek sad procitala.
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

I ja sam je tek sad vidjela i pročitala! BHany, priča je predivna i zaslužuje pohvale! Nadam se da će uskoro biti i nastavak sa još jednim sretnim dijelom!

----------


## BHany

Uvijek se iznenadim kad vidim da je ova priča podignuta.
I istina, uvijek se i sama rastužim kad je pročitam jer se sjetim kako nam je tada bilo.

No sad mi se čini da je priča možda pomalo out of date. I što se tiče trenutka u kojem živimo po pitanju u MPO-a, i što se sa Zakona, i što se tiče mog vlastitog života. 
Zapravo mislim da bi priča zaista trebala imati nastavak, a za kraj...još ne znam...Puno se toga izdogađalo od 2009. godine kad je napisan _epilog sadašnjosti_ (koja je sada prošlost  :Grin: ) 

Samo zapravo trebam uhvatiti vremena.

Što se tiče prebacivanja priče na pdf potpomognuta...malo mi je neugodno da ja kao moderatorica prebacujem svoju priču na drugi pdf da bi ju ljudi kao više čitali. Ona je nekako ovdje sve ove godine,...računam da će ju naći i pročitati onaj koga zanima...što ja znam :Undecided:

----------


## tigrical

Onda ćemo je dizat da bude uočljiva jer priča je krasna!

----------


## BHany

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

:Kiss:

----------


## uporna

BHany tek sad vidjeh ovu tvoju priču :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bhany samo ti prebaci mnogi niti ne gledaju dalje od Potpomognute oplodnje mislim ni ne otvaraju neke druge pdf-ove i napiši novosti

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

i meni je promakla...
BHani želim ti najljepši mogući kraj priče :Heart:

----------


## kameleon

:Heart: ... kakva priča......
....dirljiva u svakom trenutku..
žao mi je samo šta nema happy enda na kraju..  :Crying or Very sad: 
hvala ti BHany!

----------


## pak

Podizem ovu prekrasnu pricu.
Svako toliko se vracam procitati.

----------


## eryngium

> Podizem ovu prekrasnu pricu.
> Svako toliko se vracam procitati.


Hvala što si je podigla. Inače bi mi promakla a zaslužuje da ju se čita i čita.
BHany  :Love: 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## angel 1

I meni je promakla...
BHany predivno pišeš... Dok sam čitala imala sam u glavi slike kao da sve gledam i vidim ( kao da gledam film). Sjećam se kad smo se jednom srele na Vv prije puno godina ( ja sam tad bila na početku svog mpo puta, a ti već pri kraju) koliko si bila pozitivna, optimistična i hrabra unatoč svemu... Nadam se da si takva i ostala ( heart)

----------


## Inesz

:Heart:

----------

